# My DK toucan set up



## 8thsinner (Nov 26, 2014)

Here are a few pics on my Toucan set up with double bands.

I suppose this is an otter attachment twist, I have never seen it done with double bands like this is all.

If it has another name please tell me.

I think the pics speak for themselves, but I do have one question.

The pressure on the pouch using the Zpouch method has the curves going opposite directions, eg both bands appear to be curving the same direction yet they are set up opposite to each other. Is there a trick to setting this properly?

It doesn't need the 3mm wrapping band but it helps keep the bands flat against the fork whilst shooting. otherwise you do have to kinda angle it slowly into pressure.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice set up!


----------



## Driftwood (Mar 28, 2015)

Neat


----------

